# Starting Nursery



## Davey (May 30, 2001)

I am interseted in starting a Nursery.I would like to start out stocking a small amount of trees,green house full of flowers,possibly a selection of mulch,and a few other things in mind.How can i get a hold of these copmanies to get this items lined up,and any other input would be greatly appreciated on what is need to start a nursery and what i should sell.Thanks


----------



## treeclimber165 (May 31, 2001)

Cheap land and a good irrigation system are imperatives. What you stock depends on what market you want to service. I wish I had a couple acres, I would love to do the same thing. Good luck with it and please let us know how you progress!!


----------



## Darin (May 31, 2001)

Do you have any landscape expos in your home area in the winter. This is a great place to make contacts. I wouldnt start it now. You are just into the growing season. To jump into unfamiliar territory in the heat of the battle will be extremely difficult. I did it when I started my former equipment company and wish I had to do it over again. The problem is you will be learning in the dead months and you will need good capital to get through the winter. Very tough your first year. Have you had nursury experience before? I worked in one for my first job and loved it. If you havent, I would recommend you try it first in your local area. It may be a pay cut but it will give you some very good insight. You will learn where they buy and what to expect and if you enjoy the work. Its a heavy investment if you dont like it. I will be thrilled to hear your progress and if you have more questions. I know we can be of assistance. Oh, and on the mulch get a local tree company to dump there chips there. They probably will do it for free and love you for it. They are harder and harder to get rid of. Good luck and let us know if you have more questions.


----------

